# 2011 Infiniti M series



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Not Bad :thumbup:


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Very nice!


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

it looks like a bigger g35. that being said, i'd hit it!


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

heavy and floatsdown the road.


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

Like most Japanese cars, looks great now, will look terrible in 10 years.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

nissan maxima much?!


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

I love the curves... It actualy does look like a bigger G but then again, isnt that what all car companies do?? C/E class, 1/3 series... 

The current M is also a very nice car but i love the new curves much better :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

Hate the 4 spoke steering wheel. I liked the previous generation a little better


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Its actually not bad...


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

Geez, that's so reminiscent of the original Ford Taurus!!! Looks more like a Taurus than the new Taurus! What did they used to cll it... jellybean design?

I do like the interior!


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

Burrogs said:


> Like most Japanese cars, looks great now, will look terrible in 10 years.


What 10 year old jap car looks terrible? They are pretty much equal with american cars as far as looks...


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Burrogs said:


> Like most Japanese cars, looks great now, will look terrible in 10 years.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

dannyc9997 said:


> What 10 year old jap car looks terrible? They are pretty much equal with american cars as far as looks...


I never said 10 year old American cars look good :dunno:

Here are a few cars from 1999, which ones still look good today? Which one would you want to drive today? The results only get worse the farther back you go. The 80's were tough years for Japanese and Domestic car makers, whereas IMO, German cars from the 80's are still moderately appealing. Keep in mind that the BMW and Mercedes bodystyles were already 3 years old at this point. Whereas the style of German cars seems to "evolve," Japanese and American car companies go through complete restyles every 6 years or so. A BMW and Mercedes will always look like a BMW and Mercedes. Can you say that about an Acura or an Infiniti, or a Cadillac?

Infiniti Q45
Lexus GS300
Cadillac STS
BMW 540i
Mercedes E430


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

1989...


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

dannyc9997 said:


> What 10 year old jap car looks terrible? They are pretty much equal with american cars as far as looks...


But we're not comparing Japanese to American are we?


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll wait to see one in person and for the reviews. The current Infinity M is indistinct on the road. This looks suspiciously like a Nissan Maxima, so I'm guessing heavy, lots of technology, and average in person.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

its one of the best handling and highest rated luxury sport sedans around.

Plus, its much more reliable than BMW, which can't even make a fuel pump that doesn't continually fail.

I still give BMW a slight nod in the handling and driving dynamics, but the current generation Infiniti M is 9/10ths of a BMW for less money.

The current 3 and 5 series are hardly styling gems, they are both nothing special to look at either.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

pilotman said:


> *its one of the best handling and highest rated luxury sport sedans around.*
> 
> Plus, its much more reliable than BMW, which can't even make a fuel pump that doesn't continually fail.
> 
> ...


Quite true. My wife owns a 2008 EX35 and it handles better than any 3 series without the sport package. I actually like the engine better than any N/A BMW 6 cyl that I have ever driven.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Meh, looks like a G37 sedan. Not very creative.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

pilotman said:


> its one of the best handling and highest rated luxury sport sedans around.
> 
> Plus, its much more reliable than BMW, which can't even make a fuel pump that doesn't continually fail.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about your reviews. Although a very good car, like most Infinity's, I wouldn't go so far as to say one of the highest. Most of the reviews I have read are positive, but discuss a lack of refinement and vary in regards to placement in comparison tests. Of course the problem with reviews is they are often very subjective and hinge on advertising dollars. I can say that I have personally driven this car. It does have a great engine, but really all the cars we're talking about have great engines. To me, that 9/10's you talked about seemed to be more like 7/10's, but that's just my opinion.

That's the great thing about styling. It's subjective and it's personal taste. I happen to think the coupe is absolutely gorgeous. To each their own.


----------

